# Flea Market Days Find



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Possible gloat here, but still sorting things out. Found these at a local Market Days in one of two boxes that the vender got from someone passing on their relatives WW stuff. It all appeared to be English (so those across the pond feel free to help me ID). What I did NOT pick up though in hind sight probably should have, was the one box with maybe two dozen old molding planes in an original leather cornered box. In the bottom of that box was an old newspaper dated 1959 (probably near the time of last use?) Oh well…

The main reason for acquiring them was a slight need for more chisels and from the looks of them, a challenge to turn some new handles… *;-)* Spent $30 for the lot. Not sure if I overspent, as I am sure someone out there will tell how they got all this kind of stuff for free, etc. I didn't even haggle with the guy. So how did I do?

Working from the top:

 The top Draw Knife appears to be French, the other has a stamp that is unreadable.
 The oil tin and Square I am still researching
 Spirit Level below

Assorted chisels, well used (not in order):

 4 "I. Sorby" 
 1 Hearnshaw Bros.
 1 Marples
 1 Coulaux & Co.
 1 Ward
 1 with crossed flags "Warranted" 
 and 2 without markings
 The Jack & Coke I already had… *;-)*




























Hockley Abby Spirit Level 200mm long


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Well Mike. I would say you did ok. I'll bet even though some of those tools look very well used, they still last longer than that Jack and coke.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

+Don, some very interesting peices there !


----------



## TheWoodenOyster (Feb 6, 2013)

Look likes a good haul. One thing to note is that they still look like they are relatively sharp and the tips look polished. If the previous owner knew how to sharpen, then he probably bought decent quality chisels. Also looks like he sharpened the old school way with one large convex bevel instead of a bevel and a micro bevel.

Also, don't feel like a softy because you didn't haggle. I never haggle, and my bank account is still in the black. There are plenty of things priced correctly out there. Just because it isn't in a department store doesn't mean you have to haggle for it. Less than $2 per tool is good in my book. Plus, you just bought yourself the entertainment of turning 15 handles! Have fun tuning them up!


----------



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

I'd say you did pretty well. The mortising chisel alone is probably worth the $30 you spent. Don't feel bad about not haggling, a good deal is a good deal. I went to a garage sale this weekend and got 3 50" K body clamps and a Freud SD-208 dado set. I paid full asking price of $50 for all of it and I don't feel bad for not haggling.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Well done. I also had mortise chisel envy.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

This definitely earns a "You suck!"


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Great bunch of old tools. Congratulations.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks guys, this is good to know. BTW, all of the marked chisels, other than the Coulaux, are stamped Sheffield, England, regardless of Branding. It sure seems that Sheffield was the center of the "Steel" Universe in the 1800s (of nearly all of the tools I acquired AND inspected at the Market Days).

Any ideas on that full socket chisel? (Bottom right in top image) It is 1-3/16in (31-1/2mm) wide, has no markings, and appears rough enough to possibly be a one-off. It is quite a monster.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Timber Framer chisel??









Mine is a Van Camp, 1-3/8" wide that I use like a slick. Sitting amongst my "normal" sized chisels..


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

Great buy. Looks like it was well worth it.


----------



## tomd (Jan 29, 2008)

I think you made a good haul. Just the draw knives alone are worth that.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

*$30?!* You did very well … looks like some very serviceable steel.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Yeah, I am looking forward to using the draw knives, having never had the opportunity. As a matter of fact, I could have used such an animal on my Cobbler's Bench project (plans called for such) but choice out of necessity to turn the legs on my newfangled lathe *;-)*

I was also in the dark about "mortising chisels" per say since I have been using power tools for my needs , other than my first project workbench. That's going to be a great additional tool as well.

Another great thing is that all of the brass rings are intact and not cracked. I plan on only turning new handles for those that have obviously been abused, but about half of them look to be near perfect, other than dirty. I am definitely going to have fun with these… *8^)*


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Next thing you know you will be building a shave horse for the draw knives.


----------



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

Just out of curiosity what brand/size is the mortise chisel?


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Mike, 
I agree that the top draw knife is probably French as I have on that belonged to one of my ancestors and which looks identical.
The one you have has been used/sharpened a lot as the blade is almost all gone, "my" blade is much wider.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

*Dave: "...Just out of curiosity what brand/size is the mortise chisel?..."*

The one on the bottom left of OP group image is not marked. The one next to it is marked "Coulaux & Co.", and from what I can tell from the Internet is that they were an 18th century French sword blade manufacturer originally called Klingenthal Blade Manufacturing and bought out by the Coulaux family around 1836:

http://www.angelfire.com/wa/swordcollector/kling.html

*Bert*,
Yeah both drawing knife blades look very well used and near the end of their lives. I promise not to wear them completely out… *;-)* Thanks for confirming the one is likely French.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

Nice score. $2 a tool is good any day, and great for all those. Would have been great to bring home those molding planes. How much were they asking and what shape were they in? I'd love to have a H&R half or even quarter set.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

*Tim: "...Would have been great to bring home those molding planes. How much were they asking and what shape were they in?..."*

The vender mentioned he was just trying to get rid of them, but I wasn't paying attention at the time. Was busy rifling through the second box of tools at the time. As far as condition, they looked great, as in 100% as far as I could tell. Just not on my radar, I guess. After I got home I started thinking about it and wondered, though I didn't even know who the vender was, and what I bought was a cash deal with no receipt. Kinda kicked myself about that part, but $$$ is tight so I can't worry too much about it for now… *8-(*


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Mike, you should come up this way next Sunday. We'll be checking out the flea market north of Marquez. 
Second weeked of every month but the best day is always sunday.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Sorry, no can do Dallas.

The only reason I saw this event, and was able to "shop", was that it was next to my Grocer. Really tight on the $$$ for the next 8-10 months, things will improve. Got lucky…

I would like to get back through Texas A&M though (PhD 1999). Time will tell…


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

Yup can't worry about it now. $hit happens.


----------



## UpstateNYdude (Dec 20, 2012)

HMike - If you're really interested in draw knives I have a Oak Leaf you can have if you want it, I got it with a few hand planes I picked up awhile back at a garage sale. I'm not a draw knife kinda guy so if you want it just send me a PM.

Seems to have quite a bit of blade left and is in fine condition.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

I appreciate the offer Nick, but having these two to play with will do the trick. They will give me the experience and will be fine. Looks like you have a nice one though.


----------



## UpstateNYdude (Dec 20, 2012)

Alrighty, well if you change your mind send me your address and I'll ship it off to you, till then it'll be collecting dust on my wall somewhere.


----------



## ColonelTravis (Mar 19, 2013)

Man, I'm in (north) Texas and never find this stuff. Where are good places to look? I check out Canton and McKinney trade days and some estate sales, that's about it.


----------



## stevepeterson (Dec 17, 2009)

I would have bought them for more than $30. You did good. I bet there are a few stories behind some of them, especially the 2nd and the 6th from the bottom of the first picture. There looks to be a lot of miles on those.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

Sorby, if it's the same company, makes some high quality turning tools. I would love to have some but the budget won't handle it. Congrats on the find!


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

A very nice find Mike, congrats.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Mike, nice score…. Some great looking stuff. They sure don't make them like they use too.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Knothead62: "...Sorby, if it's the same company, makes some high quality turning tools…."

Yes and No. The Sorby family had more than one member involved in making steel edge products. It looks like Robert Sorby's uncle John started an similar business in 1797. John Sorby's company changed changed names when his sons took over and again when cousins took over and again to Turner, Naylor and Marples and later to/through Joesph Turner, AKA "I. Sorby" trademark.

THAT said, who knows about competitive quality. I am left assuming "comparable quality." Also notice the "Marples" involvement above.

Here is a partial quote and link to some Sorby history:
SOURCE: http://www.robert-sorby.co.uk/companyinfo.htm

*"... Parallel to the development of Robert Sorby and Sons was that of a separate and totally different company by the name of John Sorby and Sons which first appears as registered in the Wicker in 1797.
John Sorby was the brother of Thomas and hence uncle of Robert. He too was engaged in the manufacture of edge tools, joiners tools, saws, sheep shears, files and followed the family tradition by being appointed Master Cutler in 1806. After his retirement his two sons, John and Henry, continued the business and started to use the trade mark "I & H Sorby".
Although John Sorby & Sons was acquired first in 1849 by Lockwood Brothers - cousins of the family - and later by both Turner, Naylor and Co and William Marples, the "I and H Sorby" mark was still used well into the twentieth century.
The picture is further clouded another edge tool manufacturer, C & J Turner - latterly Joseph Turner and Co - using the "I. Sorby" trade mark which they acquired from Sorby and Turner…."*


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Sorry you can't make it up this way Mike, if you ever do you probably won't recognize TAMU. too many of the old buildings have been imploded or torn down and replaced.

If you do happen to get by here sometime I'll put a brisket on the grill and see what else we can stuff into your gullet.

Maybe you can show me about some of my Sargent planes things I don't know! LOL.


----------

